# Harvard suspends mens team



## espola (Nov 3, 2016)

It appears a few roster spots might be opening up at Harvard.

http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2016/11/4/soccer-suspended-scouting-report-harvard/

Harvard was leading the Ivy League, and was in good position to get the conference's automatic bid to the NCAA tournament.


----------



## espola (Nov 4, 2016)

espola said:


> It appears a few roster spots might be opening up at Harvard.
> 
> http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2016/11/4/soccer-suspended-scouting-report-harvard/
> 
> Harvard was leading the Ivy League, and was in good position to get the conference's automatic bid to the NCAA tournament.


Not only that, but their RPI this week is at 15, so even if they fumbled away the Ivy title by losing the last two conference games (Ivy League does not play a post-season tournament), they would have been in good position to grab an at-large spot.

The remaining questions concern how the Ivy League will settle the conference title, since not all teams will have an equal schedule now.  It has been suggested that all Harvard's games be treated as forfeits - they are 4-0-1 in conference play, so that comes out pretty even.  The NCAA also has to decide what to do with Harvard's games in the RPI calculation - scrub them all away and recompute, or let them stand.


----------



## Zerodenero (Nov 4, 2016)

espola said:


> Not only that, but their RPI this week is at 15, so even if they fumbled away the Ivy title by losing the last two conference games (Ivy League does not play a post-season tournament), they would have been in good position to grab an at-large spot.
> 
> The remaining questions concern how the Ivy League will settle the conference title, since not all teams will have an equal schedule now.  It has been suggested that all Harvard's games be treated as forfeits - they are 4-0-1 in conference play, so that comes out pretty even.  The NCAA also has to decide what to do with Harvard's games in the RPI calculation - scrub them all away and recompute, or let them stand.


Quite frankly, when the expectation of your student body & its alumni is to be innovators, CEO's and future leaders of the world.....their soccer record/performance is irrelevant.


----------



## soccerobserver (Nov 4, 2016)

But as you know it is very important to them that they beat Yale and Princeton...


----------



## espola (Nov 4, 2016)

Zerodenero said:


> Quite frankly, when the expectation of your student body & its alumni is to be innovators, CEO's and future leaders of the world.....their soccer record/performance is irrelevant.


Except for the Yale games, in all sports.


----------



## Zerodenero (Nov 4, 2016)

espola said:


> Except for the Yale games, in all sports.


Correction, except for Mercer CC, the top tier soccer program in Princeton...(_well, actually, more like Trenton) _


----------



## soccerobserver (Nov 8, 2016)

For those who might be interested here is a direct link to the letter from some of the players on the Harvard Women's Soccer team...

http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2016/10/29/oped-soccer-report/


----------



## KidGretzky25 (Nov 8, 2016)

soccerobserver said:


> For those who might be interested here is a direct link to the letter from some of the players on the Harvard Women's Soccer team...
> 
> http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2016/10/29/oped-soccer-report/


Well written. Harvard students for sure.


----------

